# WB-DC3



## sunny91 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi: i have a good video about the great DC3.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice video! 
That cockpit instrumentation isn't exactly original though, is it?


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 12, 2005)

Yargh! Magnificent video of one of my fave WW2 planes.... nostalgic for me because I once had a 'pleasure flight' in a Dak at Coventry airshow... but you have the better view!

MOSFET? Are you something to do with semiconductors? I write about such things.... but used to make MOSFET chips at Plessey UK.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 14, 2005)

I see you also put this vid up on FL350 WS - I used to use this site but they got too picky IMHO... what have your experiences with them been like?


----------

